# Lost retention of South Africa citizenship letter, how do I get a new one?



## Olgaj (8 mo ago)

Hi, I am hoping someone will be able to help with some advice. I need to renew/apply for a new SA passport from the UK, I have dual nationality (south African and British), but to renew my passport I need my retention of South African citizenship letter as part of the application as I am in the UK when applying. Has someone else had this problem before? Please help? I need a copy or a new retention letter but I cannot get hold of anyone at the home office to ask what the process is in this situation, they don’t answer their phones or emails at all, I am desperate! Please help! What for I need to do to get a new letter? 
thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Can you be more explicit on how you got your SA citizenship in the first place? By naturalization? And your British citizenship?


----------



## Olgaj (8 mo ago)

I got my British citizenship through naturalisation in 2014 but I had to get a letter from South Africa (seeing as I am South African) to say that I can keep my SA citizenship as well, (Dual nationality) letter of retention of SA citizenship, before I could start my British naturalisation process. And this is the letter I have lost and need to get a copy of or new one


----------



## Olgaj (8 mo ago)

Olgaj said:


> I got my British citizenship through naturalisation in 2014 but I had to get a letter from South Africa (seeing as I am South African) to say that I can keep my SA citizenship as well, (Dual nationality) letter of retention of SA citizenship, before I could start my British naturalisation process. And this is the letter I have lost and need to get a copy of or new one


Oh and I was born in South Africa


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

How did you get it in the first place? Can't you contact it again this time?


----------



## NastiaKZN (10 mo ago)

You can generally get another copy from the Office that issued it, so if you applied in London they should be able to provide you with a re-print m this costs the same as applying again (£25)- Fill out all the forms and write RE-PRINT on top of the form. My husband lost his and we returned back to SA,took about 10 years to get another copy and during this time DHA refused to register our son as a South African citizen


----------



## Olgaj (8 mo ago)

NastiaKZN said:


> You can generally get another copy from the Office that issued it, so if you applied in London they should be able to provide you with a re-print m this costs the same as applying again (£25)- Fill out all the forms and write RE-PRINT on top of the form. My husband lost his and we returned back to SA,took about 10 years to get another copy and during this time DHA refused to register our son as a South African citizen


Thank you so much for replying, that is extremely helpful thanks so much!!!!


----------



## collette.pryer (6 mo ago)

Olgaj said:


> Thank you so much for replying, that is extremely helpful thanks so much!!!!


 Did this work? I am in the same boat and can’t find any information on what to do if have lost retention letter?


----------



## jolenescott101 (5 mo ago)

I would love to know if this worked as I'm in the same position. Got my UK citizenship through naturalisation in 2010 and lost my retention letter.


----------



## robertsoptom (2 mo ago)

Hey. Same boat same problem. Lost my retention letter. Did you manage to get a replacement using the above advice?


----------

